# A message from us to Waxstock



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Autobrite have now landed at HQ from what has simply been a truly fantastic day! We have met so many people and it could not have gone better. It was so busy today we literally did not stop and had no time to take any photos of our terrific stand - so apologies for that. Many new corridors have been open to the Autobrite Direct brand today and thankyou for making the effort to come and chatt ;-)

I would personally like to say a huge thankyou to all of our loyal customers and many new ones who supported us today - it was great to meet you all!

The final thankyou goes to all who created Waxstock! You guys made it what it was and all your hard work and effort payed off totally! Thanks Dom, PJ, Johnny and many more for a cracker!

So i bid you good night as its been one hard and tiresome day, time to eat and rest!

Thankyou Autobrite Direct fans and Waxstock - you know who you all are ;-)

Team Autobrite Direct! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Fair play bud. Never got chance to have a chat lol - Stand looked ace !!


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

More than pleased with my order today, well organised and was ready to collect and pay. Could of easily spent more but you have to cut the line somewhere, can't wait to try the new ultra slick.

Well done,

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Concours Car Care said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Fair play bud. Never got chance to have a chat lol - Stand looked ace !!


Cheers Lee! You too buddy, i was meaning to track you down and have a chat but to be honest buddy - i did not get chance at all. Hope things went well for you and hope you, Kaz & Rich had a great day.

ATB Mark:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks matey

Great day mate and tbh I think its made a lot of us realise that we're all here to enjoy this sort of day.

I feel humbled and actaully happy - your stand was a credit to ya bud.

Have a great night


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

That Toyota was a great idea! If I had £15 I'd have bought a bottle of what you were using! Enjoyed having a pint and watching that.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

ditto to that - congrats to dom and pj - really didn't expect the turnout that there was.

thanks to everyone who stopped by our stand and double thanks to all who bagged some Gtechniq swag :thumb:


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Im just glad I got my blue foam....


----------

